

Mind: Why Multitaskers Fail  - edw519
http://www.newsweek.com/id/130563/output/print

======
naish
Not so much about multitasking, but rather the importance of proper sustenance
(i.e., blood sugar levels) in making rational decisions. Those low on energy
tend to be fooled by clearly inferior choices.

------
m0nty
This is why multitaskers fail:

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/timothymorgan/62139938/>

